# Relocation to Thailand - Advice Please?



## blakeimage (May 2, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm a long time reader, first time subscriber of the forums. I have just completed another month-long trip to Thailand and really have a strong desire to relocate and start a new chapter of my life.

Currently I live in Australia. While I have no university degree's, I have been working as a Systems Engineer for a major TV station here for the past 2 years. I have a strong background in I.T and have been working across the field for 4 years.

I have been working as a graphic design artist and web developer for the past 9 years for myself. I have also incorporated photography and have been taking photos for the past 5 years.

I am also able to speak a considerable amount of Thai, and am a quick learner.

I'm looking for some advice from people who have succesfully relocated to thailand, What needs to be done first, what to do when you land etc... I will post what I have thought through already, and if you can provide any corrections / additions - It would really be appreciated.

*Checklist:*

1) Clear Current Debt
2) Sell Car / Asset(s)
3) Save a decent amount of money to live off while looking for work
4) Look for accomodation in Thailand
5) Look for work in Thailand
6) Organize Visa(s) to stay in Thailand
7) Organize Airfare tickets to Thailand
8) Arrive in Thailand and start my new life...

*Questions:*

With my current experience, What sort of job would I be able to land in Thailand? Is there a large demand for I.T, Design or Photographers? I have considered studying to become a qualified English Teacher but heard the wage is quite low.

What sort of wage would one receive for working in the *I.T industry*?

Do you* NEED *Degree(s) to land a successful job in Thailand?

How much money *($AUD)* would I need to move over there?

Where is the most beneficial place to move - Bangkok, Pattaya or Phuket?

What is real estate like in Thailand? How much would it cost to land a clean, modern-ish house for myself?

I know this is probably a barrage of questions, But i'd really like to nut this out as much as I can before committing to such a big change. I am booking to return again in August for another 2 weeks to make sure I still want to live in Thailand.

I really appreciate any help that can be given!!


Warm Regards,

Blake


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

blakeimage said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a long time reader, first time subscriber of the forums. I have just completed another month-long trip to Thailand and really have a strong desire to relocate and start a new chapter of my life.
> 
> ...


OK I'll give it a go...

1) Clear Current Debt - Not everyone does this, its up to you how you want to leave you financial status back home (remember the old burning bridges saying though)
2) Sell Car / Asset(s) - I am doing this at the moment - I am eventually selling my UK home. No mean feat I can tell you! Don't unerestimate how long this takes.
3) Save a decent amount of money to live off while looking for work - Yep
4) Look for accomodation in Thailand - I think this comes after (8) use a guest house first - don't take a long time rent/buy from abroad!
5) Look for work in Thailand - Good luck, not easy at the moment!!!
6) Organize Visa(s) to stay in Thailand - Yep, Non-Imm 'O' (Looking for work)
7) Organize Airfare tickets to Thailand - Yep, can't walk there 
8) Arrive in Thailand and start my new life... - OK, you missed, set up services (Electric/Broadband/Cable TV). Get Bank Account. Decide where in Thailand to live and what means of transport you will use there. You may also want to get yourself an International License before coming.

Job: To teach (in theory) you need a degree and a TEFL and a teaching certificate/experience to be legit. IT does have a demand in Thailand, but mostly for managerial roles and/or technical niche. I doubt you will find it easy to get a job as a web designer, there are many good Thai designers. The photography and art maybe easier though - maybe working for a travel guide/English Language Mag/etc. You could also do private work over the internet charging people worldwide for sites etc - its a crowded scene, but its a possibility (no work permit if you are not working in or sourcing income from Thailand). TV experience may be useful for finding a Thai job. And, teacher's wages are both very low and very high - depends on your experience - private school farang (subject) teachers can easily top 100k/month, English teachers in the sticks can earn less than 20k/month.

IT jobs can earn 50+k/month and. like everywhere, depends on the role and position as well as the sector and company.

You don't necessarily need a degree to get a job, but most Thais that have good jobs do, so the Thai's will expect one for many roles. Experience can sometimes cover this. 

How much money - as much as possible. At least Aus$20k I would suggest - and that if you expect to get a job quickly.

The most beautiful place is somewhat subjective, but (limiting it to places suitable for a farang without going completely native) I would suggest Chiang Mai - especially if money is an issue - the others you mention are more touristy and expensive.

I would suggest you rent - at least for the first year - buying is somewhat involved as it is technically illegal for you to own land - there are ways around it, but mostly IMO its not worth the hastle - Real Estate is not the cash cow investment in Thailand that it is (was!) in the west. In CM you could get a nice 2 bed house on the outskirts with a garden for less than 10k/month if you look around.

Give Thailand a 1 year trial and see if you can live without the tourist ethos - so don't burn you bridges until then!

Good luck and see you for a pint some time


----------



## blakeimage (May 2, 2009)

Hey Mate,

Thanks so much for taking the time to provide such a well laid out, informative response.

I will look at moving over there within the next 15 months, This way I will have maximum savings, accrued holidays from work, and minimal debt.

I have heard that Chang Mai is pretty cheap. The 4 week english course looks good, but not sure whether i'd get bored teaching english every day for a year or two... I'd much rather get into I.T or some of the other fields I mentioned.

Do you think speaking fluent thai will help my chances of landing a job in Thailand?? I mean - it cant hurt right???

From what I was told by another Australian living in Pattaya, Electricity, Rates and water etc are all included in his Rent price. Perhaps this is not the case in some areas?

I have alot to organize in terms of visas, international licensing etc... So excited about going, but still need to research so much more first!

If you have any other information to share, please dont hesitiate!

Blake.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Listen to KL Pal. He is a mine of good info. Also, read through this Forums Archive. Most answers to your questions are there......All the best.


----------



## robby nz (Apr 27, 2009)

Read all you can about TL in particular look at Stickmans green star submissions on his stickmanbangkok forum, when you have finished these go to the general forum and look at whatever takes your fancy, should only take you about 6 months to read the lot.

Everything you need to know about living in TL is on there somewhere.

A word of warning: dont get carried away with it all, plan very carefully if you want to make a clean break. When I came here 4 years ago it took me over a year of planning to get rid of all the gear I had accumulated and to decide where to stay and what to do. 

When I arrived I had only a pack full of clothes and some of them I havent worn since I have been here, could have easily left some at home, clothes are very cheap here if you shop at the local markets, department stores can be much more expensive.

Cost depends on your habits, if you want to drink and take a lady home regularly it will cost you, read of a gent who in 3 weeks in Pattaya had spent over 100k b I on the other hand spend les than 20kb most months, no drinking or smoking and have a live in lady who dosnt ask for much.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

robby nz said:


> ...read of a gent who in 3 weeks in Pattaya had spent over 100k b I on the other hand spend les than 20kb most months, no drinking or smoking and have a live in lady who dosnt ask for much.


I know a guy from the UK who saved for years to go to Thailand with his Thai wife. When they eventually did he had enough money for a year without working which would have given him a fairly comfortable life until he found a job. Instead he blew it in Patters in less than a month - his wife would not see him at all some days/nights, sometimesw he'd come in at 5am and crash. They now live back in the UK, in a tiny council flat and borrowing money to buy food. Robby is right, real easy to get carried away.


----------

